

Revenue from my first day running iAd - jzting
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/153616/iad-day1.png

======
gyardley
It seems Apple is calculating eCPM off of the impressions actually shown, not
the number of requests made. Since the fill rate was only 34.9%, I'd argue the
actual eCPM for this developer is $51.49, not the reported $147.55.

These are still impressive numbers. It's clearly 'get as much money as fast as
you can while advertisers are still being irrational' time.

~~~
gyardley
While I'm looking at these numbers - they're consistent with Apple's claims
that they're charging advertisers a $10.00 CPM + $2.00 CPC and then giving 60%
to the developer.

9,300 imps x 11.80% CTR = 1,097 clicks

9.3 mille x $10.00 CPM = $93 from CPM

1,097 clicks x $2.00 CPM = $2,194 from CPC

$2,194 + $93 = $2,287 gross from the advertiser

$2,287 x 60% = $1,372 to the developer (as reported)

If we assume that iAds clickthrough rates are because of their novelty, and
that the CTR will decline to, say, 1% over time, that works out to an eCPM of
$18.00 (assuming 100% fill rate) or $6.28 (assuming this developers' fill rate
of 34.9%.) Still pretty good.

~~~
jccking
Thanks for clarifying calculations. Yet, would you please also include the
calculation of eCPM of $18.00?

------
jzting
This is from a utility app that was released today. I was quite surprised by
the return, though I'm not sure if it will keep up. It seems that people may
still be enjoying the novelty of iAds.

~~~
cmelbye
I'm not sure the novelty will wear off though. I played with the Nissan LEAF
ad a few days ago, and it was genuinely an engaging and enjoyable experience,
certainly more so than any other ad platform I've seen.

------
nostromo
Is this sustainable? As an advertiser, I probably wouldn't want to pay those
rates to be included in an app people use while trying to find something that
fell under their car seat at night.

~~~
Indyan
Quite obviously the eCPM will go down as the novelty factor wears off.

------
rmoriz
impressive. Keep us up to date about the numbers of your LED Light app.

------
SeoxyS
iAd has good eCPM, but there's no way that's sustainable.

------
DanBlake
wow, $150 CPM trumps the internet

------
man1sh
$150 is just too much for being sustainable. Let's see where it finally
settles.

------
dustind1241
Which flashlight app is yours?

------
tetrisman
Hello, could you describe what kind of utility app you made?

